
Ask HN: Best books/videos on how to be an autodidact? - takizawa11
Any books&#x2F;videos&#x2F;online articles that you found &#x27;illuminating&#x27; on how to become an autodidact?
======
KarimDaghari
Ultimately, IME, no resource will ever tell you how to _practically_ become
one but personally I found these resources helpful:

* 'Mastery' by Robert Greene

* Learning How to Learn (on Coursera)

* I find OCW (on YouTube) pretty inspiring

* 'Ultralearning' by Scott H. Young

* Ask lots of questions, keeping asking and then ask some more. You have Google and YouTube so don't worry, you will find an answer... eventually.

\+ I'm naturally a very curious guy and my mind won't just rest until I learn
(more about) that thing, whatever it might be.

